Ask HN: How do you become social media influencer? - p__
======
RNCTX
You approach any system with thoughts of how to cheat/game it in your favor.

If you look at any large social media platform's most prominent users you will
find common patterns. On Reddit you'll find a sort of roving cabal of
interconnected people who control the largest subs. On Instagram you'll find
paid follower counts and paid engagements from third world social media
sweatshops to be the norm. On twitter you'll find gangs of journos amplifying
each other similar to the Reddit moderator scenario.

